# young turkey hunter



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

I've never been turkey hunting before and want to take my 10 year old this year. Any advice to stear us in the right direction will put a big smile on a young hunter's face.  thanks in advance!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I don't know if you are hunting public or private, but take him out scouting, without the intent of killing a bird. Go out, and spend a day walking trails, and driving the backroads, and have a nice day. When you find the birds, hang around and watch what they do. Go from there. It's all about trial and error.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

That's a tough question, how much experience do you have in the field? If you know where there are birds I'd sugest playing around roosting them at night just before dark don't try to get near the birds on a quiet evening you can hear them 1/2 mile away. Owl hoot or use a crow call not much don't over do it If they hear you they should gooble. The reason I say to do this is there aint no better way to get pumped up for a turkey hunt then when you've heard them the night before. this will assure you there's birds there. Then buy a good call I prefer mouth calls but other styles are easier to learn on and practice, practice, practice Don't educate your birds learning how to call out in the woods. Leave the birds you've located alone they're whats driving you to learn the calling techniques. They'll stay in that area as long as nobody knows they're there. then when you feel confidant, give'em hell. You both are gonna learn alot this year and don't expect to bag your first bird, if you've never called before, although I hope you do! Go out at dusk and owl hoot this is something even your son can do It's great when they answer you.
GOOD LUCK TO YA


----------

